# Installing a sensor-wire socket inside the freezer?



## mr_wibble (4/11/14)

Greetings!

Right so I've got my STC1000 wired up toa chest freezer OK, and it's working 100% fine.

I'm using an in-wort probe from mashmaster. I have connected this directly to the STC1000, and sealed-up the hole I pushed the wire through into the inside of the freezer.

The problem is I have to disconnect this sensor before I lift the fermenter out of the chest freezer. Right now that involves taking the lid off the fermenter, and unscrewing it, etc. etc.

I was wondering if I can simply cut the wire and install a plug and socket on the sensor cable ?

But I'm unsure if this will this effect the accuracy of the sensor at all ... anyone have experience in this?


thanks,
-kt


EDIT: the link was nuked from the text on posting.


----------



## TSMill (4/11/14)

I think it will as the socket will introduce some resistance. Will only work with a 3 wire probe, one wire of which is the baseline resistance.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/11/14)

As TSMill said a socket and plug will introduce some resistance but I don't believe it will be enough to matter.

Try it on the end first.

Check temp on STC-1000 with thermistor
Connect wires to the plug you intend to use and connect those two wires to the STC-1000
Solder the ends of the thermistor to the socket
Plug into socket, and check the temp
If you don't see a notable change in temp (i.e. a few tenths) then you can be confident your proposed method will work. Otherwise, say it's out by a degree at your fermentation temp, just adjust the offset on the STC-1000 by however much is needed. It will always be accurate around fermentation temps that way.


----------



## Jez (4/11/14)

I've got one of those probes permanently mounted in my HLT with male RCA Jack to female RCA jack wired into the cable so I can disconnect. Works well


----------



## Hoppers (4/11/14)

Jez, Any chance of a photo ? Im looking to do the same soon


----------



## Eagleburger (4/11/14)

The resistance will be negligable. Most of my stc probes are plugged.


----------



## Coalminer (4/11/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Right so I've got my STC1000 wired up toa chest freezer OK, and it's working 100% fine.
> 
> ...


Hi
I use one of these and all I do is mount the sensor into an airlock grommet and pull it out before removing the fermenter
By the way I connect the sensor wires through RCA plug/socket (Jaycar the place to go) into the housing on my STC1000 setup
I did not notice any appreciable temperature difference, maybe 0.1C which is easily corrected but make sure your solder connections are solid
Should not be enough increase resistance to make much difference
Could just put an RCA plug/socket arrangement inside the freezer if you don't want to remove the sensor from the fermenter
Cheers

edit: extra info and clarity


----------



## billygoat (4/11/14)

Installing a plug and socket on an STC1000 temperature probe will make bugger all difference to the temperature reading.
The STC1000 probe is a 10K NTC which means it reads 10000 ohms at 25 degrees celcius and the resistance drops as the temperature increases.
If you introduce 1 or 2 ohms at the plug and socket junction you won't notice it.
If you solder the connections the resistance will be less than 1 ohm.


----------

